# Anxiety? Frustration? I can't seem to get a handle on it.



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

Over the last few weeks, I've had a thread elsewhere here about facing some dilemmas...

What I hate, is that I seem to have no perspective on me. That is, I have a hard time telling if I'm perceiving my own state well, or even at all. 

A couple of years ago, I went through a state of depression for a while, some of it self induced through some rather self centered narcissism, but some of it apparently because of a prescription drug that was for hypertension. 

I keep finding that same mental state creeping back in, but this time, no drugs to blame. I find myself short tempered, blowing up for what really are small things. I have a hard time staying emotionally calm, as well. I find myself in tears at times, almost over nothing. Kind of a sense of hopelessness at times. Other times, I just want to curl up in a corner and give up. Other times, I'm just mad at everyone and want to be left alone. None of this seems healthy. 

What I want, is a way to better understand my own behavior. After all, it's difficult to test the accuracy of a ruler... with itself. I'm hoping there's some people who can point me to resources, things to read, etc, that might help me gain a more objective perspective on myself. 

Anything appreciated.


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

oldgeezer said:


> Over the last few weeks, I've had a thread elsewhere here about facing some dilemmas...
> 
> What I hate, is that I seem to have no perspective on me. That is, I have a hard time telling if I'm perceiving my own state well, or even at all.
> 
> ...


Have you spoken with your doctor? Is this due to a physical condition? If not, have you sought out a therapist?


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

It sounds like the way depression manifested in me a decade ago. I let it go on too long, but kicked it with a combination of AD medication and counseling.

I don't know about you, but I wasn't going to get past it on my own. "Waiting it out" is probably a bad plan.


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

Its best you ssek therapy. Its clear you need some avenue to discuss your issues.


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

homerjay said:


> Its best you ssek therapy. Its clear you need some avenue to discuss your issues.


Can't afford that kind of stuff...

Sometimes I catch insights into things putting stuff down and re-visiting it a while later. In this case, I'm still recognizing that I'm reacting in ways I should not, but I'm not able to cognitively figure out why...


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

Ok. There are some lower cost alternatives. Even in the USA. But whete do you live?


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

oldgeezer said:


> Can't afford that kind of stuff...
> 
> Sometimes I catch insights into things putting stuff down and re-visiting it a while later. In this case, I'm still recognizing that I'm reacting in ways I should not, but I'm not able to cognitively figure out why...


Do you have health insurance? Have you spoken with your doctor to make sure it is not physical. I think that health insurance will cover mental illness across the country now. I could be wrong about that.


----------

